# Hey hey



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Hey everyone

I'm Ashley from Brisbane, Australia. I recently went on my first ever trip to the snow over Christmas in Flaine in the French Alps and promptly got addicted to snowboarding!! With the lack of snow in my part of the world I'll be doing a couple of trips to NZ in July and August, then I got Japan planned for Feb.

Anyway, just thought I should say hi and thanks for all the advice I have already read on buying gear.
I'll put up a review and some pics of the Flaine resort as soon as I get my arse into gear.

Ash


----------

